# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > سوال: تشخیص یک فایل بدون پسوند

## ehsan248

با سلام
چطوری میشه یه سری فایلی که داری و پسونداش الکی نوشته شدن !!
بفهمی که نوع واقعی اون چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
آیا نرم  افزاری چیزی وجود داره ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## platipino

فک کنم باید بیشتر توضیح بدی که چه format های مختلفی ممکنه باشن

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

از روی هدر فایل.
مثلا هدر فایل اجرایی با mz  شروع میشه
قبلا برنامه اش توی همین سایت ارائه شده.

----------


## eshpilen

در لینوکس برنامه و فرمان file اینکار رو انجام میده.
البته بگم که ضریب خطای این کار صفر نیست و تمام فایلهای موجود هم شناسایی نمیشن (اما بیشتر فایلهای معروف و پرکاربرد).

----------


## SinaMoradi

سلام. دوست خوبم.
تو به راحتی می توانی فایل های با پسوند ناشناس را توسط نرم افزار BinaryExtension Lite ساخته ی سامینتک شناسایی کنی.
البته این نسخه فایل های exe و تصاویر و ... معمول را شناسایی می کند. اطلاعات بیشتر در سایت www.samiantec.ir وجود دارد. در توسعه این نرم افزار به من کمک کنید.

----------


## BOB

برنامه زیاد هست برای این کار مثلا: shockingsoft-analyzeIt، exiftool، identify

----------

